# I bought an amateur mask at the con



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

You know the types. There are the mass produced Chinese masks, the high $$$ quality masks that are created in someone's workshop, and then there are the newbie masks. Those made by people who may be that workshop artist one day (or are just trying this to pay the rent). They take a class...watch some vids...experiment like mad...profit! (or barely break even). Anyway, there were a few examples of that at the con this weekend. A few "arteeests" that wanted $200 for what looked like mistakes, a few with excellent stuff for around $100 (still, I would have bought at a $50 mark), and then that cute couple you can see is really hopeful and passionate about their work, know it isn't ready for the big bucks, and sells their gear for $40-$80. Good people. Hell, some of us here may try our luck at the mask seller game once we get more confident. Am just saying we should try to support them. Besides, that imperfect mask can be even more disturbing in a haunt. As for the guys with the hardshell quarter mask with clots of texture and drops of paint....stop charging $100 for that and looking butthurt when no one wants to buy it. 

Support the young/new mask artists!

Disclaimer: I buy a lot of the Chinese masks, but for props.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Post a picture so we can see what you got


----------

